

Rand Paul Had Sitdowns With Mark Zuckerberg And Peter Thiel - dsirijus
http://www.businessinsider.com/rand-paul-had-sitdowns-with-mark-zuckerberg-and-peter-thiel-2014-7

======
jpetersonmn
I can't find the link now, but just read an article last week regarding a
study Facebook did back in 2010 (I think?) to see if they could have an effect
on voter turnout. They didn't have a large effect on the turnout, however it
was measureable. Kind of creepy to think of the power these giant tech
companies like Facebook, Google, Apple, MS, etc... could really have/or
perhaps already do over our political system in regards to how they could
influence voters.

